# Extract Audio From .swf?



## davidrawlings (Jul 28, 2005)

Can you please let me know how to extract audio from a .swf and convert it to .aiff or mp3?

Thank-you


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 28, 2005)

There are two methods. The first is File Juicer, a brilliant little program that extracts files data that's embedded in other files  for example, a JPEG image that's in a Microsoft Word file, or more importantly, an mp3 embedded in an swf. It won't work on all swfs, though, because not all of them store their audio in that way.

If File Juicer doesn't work, you can use Audio Hijack (or its big brother, Audio Hijack Pro) to record the audio stream from Safari (or whatever program you use) as you play the swf. You can have Audio Hijack save it as an AIFF, mp3, or AAC, and of course once it does you can convert it to whatever format you want using iTunes or whatever.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2005)

Does your Mac have a headphone-out and mic-in jack? If so, a double jack cable and a regular software recorder could do.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2009)

Holy old threads Batman!


----------

